# Shift Light Mod



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

I had the shift light programed in my gauge cluster. I love it!!! 

Heres a short video from my cell phone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sckgbFBtjZI

It was done by www.gtoshiftlight.com


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That's sweet! Can you turn it on and off, or is it perminant?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

How much? What did it take to get them to come over or did you have to remove everything and send it off?:rofl:


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> That's sweet! Can you turn it on and off, or is it perminant?



Its permanent, but it could be sent back to be turned off.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> How much? What did it take to get them to come over or did you have to remove everything and send it off?:rofl:


It was $120. I had to take it out and send it in. It was pretty easy... only took like two minutes. The worst part was waiting for him to send it back to me! He offered other options two. Check out the website because theres too many to list. I know that he will come to you if you have a bunch of people that he can do at one location.


----------

